# Holly Sonders Talks Eric Kuselias



## LauraBen

Holly Sonders admits shes dating Erik...how old is he?


----------



## edricwage

*Florida Golf Course*

Oh no! The content has been removed! I missed to read it,tsk2x!


----------



## retgi

Who cares? All I know is, she's one hot babe!


----------



## 373

Yesterday on the teaching show with Martin Hull, she did some exercise where she put a long PVC pipe over her shoulders and stretched her arms out behind the pole, then twisted back and forth on plane.

Of course, this had the effect of sticking out her chest as far as it could go and when Martin Hull looked at her, he was momentarily at a loss for words. I wonder if the Golf Channel editorial staff might want to reconsider how much they use her in the category of sex sells. If my wife had been watching it with me, instead of me being at work with a bunch of guys in the pro shop, I wonder how she would have reacted.

I guess I don't care for Holly Sonders because she has allowed herself to become a homewrecker. Erik Kuselias has gotten in trouble for sexual harassment at each of his last 3 jobs. Somehow though, he remains employed in an industry where he will continually be working with attractive women. He is leaving his wife and children for Holly, who is slightly more than half his age. The fact she allowed herself to be in that position leaves me with no respect for her as a person.

While I admit Holly is a good looking woman, I much prefer Kelly for the more mature look she has. She happens to be gay, but she is, in my opinion, the most attractive woman on that network.


----------



## kelzzy

Holly actually scares me a little bit when I watch her..


----------



## 373

kelzzy said:


> Holly actually scares me a little bit when I watch her..


ROFL... Does the word SHARK! come to mind when she smiles?


----------



## kelzzy

DennisM said:


> ROFL... Does the word SHARK! come to mind when she smiles?


YES! Oh and that laugh.. oh god that laugh..

Not to mention it seems like she has a thing for old men. Always touching them and stuff. I'm like "wtf am I watching? A golf lesson or an old-young p*rno?" :dunno:


----------

